# Duocast enclosure depth



## almondcity (Jun 11, 2021)

The build docs list 1590BBM enclosure.  I assume it's similar to the 1590BBS, but what is the required enclosure depth?  I probably will go with a 1590XX since that seems to be the only applicable size Tayda carries and it has 39.5 mm depth.  I know this build has the transformer which I assume is pretty tall.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 13, 2021)

Will the TY-141P  (18mm x 20.6mm x 19mm not including pins) fit between the footswitches if you offboard wire it? 

PCB is 37mm High, 1590BB height is 89.5mm (and depth of 29mm) — give some extra room for the 16mm pots, say 20mm and that still leaves you with about 32mm between the bottom wall and the PCB. Should fit; I'd use shielded wire just in case.

A 1590XX would leave room for lots of mods, though!


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 13, 2021)

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/adapter-ring-to-make-1590bb-enclosure-deeper.6837/


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 13, 2021)

And here it is built and implemented.





__





						Protein in a 1590BB with the adapter ring
					

So I finally got my adapter ring for the 1590BB all fitted correctly and it looks great! Fit like a glove on the lip around the lid of the enclosure. Screws are a little tight but the material is soft enough to be screwed through with a screwdriver and a gentle pressure. I’m really pumped this...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## almondcity (Jun 14, 2021)

yeah I've seen that thread, are you offering to sell these?? they are very cool


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 14, 2021)

If I had easier access to the printer I’d just print some for whoever wanted them. That’s why I shared the file.


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 14, 2021)

I’ll see if I can get a bunch printed up


----------



## zgrav (Jun 14, 2021)

I understand there are hobbyists that will print 3d objects upon request for a small fee but I have never tried to track them down.  Sort of an offshoot of the Maker groups.


----------



## almondcity (Jun 14, 2021)

you know what I think my library may have 3d printers I can access, I need to investigate


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 14, 2021)

So a little info on printing this.. the file I made available is a STEP file which allows you to open and modify. In order to print you will likely need to open it in some software that reads step and save as an STL file


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks ADAOCE!

I'm going to try to find somebody through my programmer guitar friend to print some up.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 23, 2022)

Which enclosure did you end up using?


----------



## gheorge77 (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm curious too.  I ordered a 1590BBS from stompboxparts thinking that the dimensions look like they will work. Love to hear more anecdotal evidence on it.

Also what is everyone using HFE-wise? I keep reading around 70-80 but I watched this pedal teardown of the original pedal and the Ge HFE was 216!


----------



## manfesto (Jan 24, 2022)

StompBoxParts’s and LoveMySwitches’s 1590BBS, the Gorva S90, and Tayda’s 1590BB2 are all deep enough for the Duocast.


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Jan 24, 2022)

I used Tayda's BB2, and it worked great!
I would think higher gain may be beneficial, as the duocast has internal gain trim pots for high and low levels. Say it with me: "Use sockets and try a bunch!"


----------



## Markus Kersius (Jan 24, 2022)

I build it in a 1590bb standard. 
Fits perfectly.


----------



## Phil hodson (Jan 24, 2022)

Markus Kersius said:


> I build it in a 1590bb standard.
> Fits perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 22020
> ...


Which Knobs did you use Markus? The ones i got from BLMS need longer pot shafts.


----------



## Markus Kersius (Jan 24, 2022)

Phil hodson said:


> Which Knobs did you use Markus? The ones i got from BLMS need longer pot shafts.


Hey Phil,

I used these:









						Marconi style black, 1,60
					

Black knob with transparent plastics disc Fastened with 2 set screws For 6,3mm shafts Diameter: 25,5mm Height: 18,5mm




					www.musikding.de
				




When I fit knobs I always take 2 plectrums and stack them underneath the knobs so I have the same height on all knobs and then tighten them.
If the holes of the knobs are too deep for the potshafts, I sometimes take a perforator (hole puncher for paper) and punch out some "dots" out of an old plectrum and fit these in the hole itself, as a "heightener"


----------



## Phil hodson (Jan 24, 2022)

Markus Kersius said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> I used these:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply Markus

I wonder if these are the same. They certainly look it. 









						Plastic Oxblood Knob 26x18mm Shaft Hole 6.4mm
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




At the moment with the ones I have I need my pot shafts to be a couple of mm longer. 

So I’m willing to try these or yours for an easier option. 

Will see how I go.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 24, 2022)

Markus Kersius said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> I used these:
> 
> ...


That’s very clever, I’m going to steal your technique!


----------

